# Another Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing Application



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

As part of a 7 hour winter protection detail on my wife's Abarth 500 I thought it would be a good time to give the Espuma RD50 tyre dressing a run out.

I gave the tyre a good scrub with a strong solution of APC prior to application.

I applied the dressing with a foam applicator pad. What I was surprised at was how little you actually needed. I was only using about 4 pea sized drops per tyre.

I was very conscious of not wanting a really shiny finish, so hence the small amount I applied.

The dressing has been allowed to cure for at least 48 hours prior to these photo's being taken.

FOS -










RNS -










Very impressed with the finish so far. A really nice matt finish which is exactly what I was after.

Thanks to Tips for the sample mate. Much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

A fantastic set of pichers Col :thumb:

The tyre dressing looks stunning on the Pirelli tyres, and you will notice the big difference when you scrub the tyres for a future application.

That sample bottle will last you till next spring 

Thanks for taking the time out to review the RD50 :thumb:

Tips


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Is it better than megs endurance ( newer purple one )


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

How much for a litre Tipu?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Megs Endurance smells nice, and lasts ok, but it leaves a too greasy finish on my tyres, and is messy upon application.

RD50 cures to the tyre and is dry to the touch, leaves a nice natural tyre sheen, is waterproof and uses far less than a typical Megs coverage.

A litre of RD50 equates to £7 cheaper than 500ml of Megs Endurance. :thumb:

Wakey, wakey peeps.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

£12.50 for a litre then?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> How much for a litre Tipu?


£35 for 5 litres rrp + postage

so £7 for one litre + postage :thumb:

Dan has been selling RD50 on the Espuma sample buy, he's sold over 50 litres in a month £12.50 including postage & packaging. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> £12.50 for a litre then?


Aye including delivery :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool :thumb:
May give it a try some time.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Cool :thumb:
> May give it a try some time.


Get on it while it's hot my man. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great review Col, looks pretty damn stunning on those tyres. I love the satin finish, looks so much nicer!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great review cheers Col :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great review Col :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good buddy :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

After having a sample sent by Tips sitting on my shelf for a couple of weeks got a chance to try it this morning on my new rubber.

Initial thoughts. I haven't used many different tyre dressings and I don't think ever a water based one. Used a brush, it was easy, quick and being a lazy git you can just about do 360 without moving the motor

Nice to be able to wash the brush out easily afterwards, no mucky, sticky fingers and any overspill onto the rim is easily removed.

It certainly is one of those products where ALGALW.

Took a quick snap immediately after application, more metal than rubber, must do better next time. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely new tyres John. 

Try and let RD50 'cure' for +24 hours for best results. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> Lovely new tyres John.
> 
> Try and let RD50 'cure' for +24 hours for best results. :thumb:


That's always going to be a prob Tips, I'm such a busy boy. I did suggest to SWMBO we took a walk to the outlaws for Sunday Lunch, she gave me that kinda glare you just don't argue with, I resisted telling her my reasons for wanting to walk....I did drive real slooooooow though


----------

